# Washing oil?



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

Completely new just started reading about how to do all this. I have loads of fryer grease since we own a reasturant and I was thinking of using the old grease for making soap. It has been filtered but what I read said I need to wash it? My question is will this affect the liquidaty of the final product since I will be adding water to it?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no clue as to how you would wash a liquid oil. Does it have an odor to it? What kind of oil/grease is it?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

In theory you boil the oil in water. Once you let it cool the sediment sinks and the oil floats on top. I found it difficult to drive off the water after I had skimmed the oil off of the top. Normally you would just heat it up until the water evaporated but with oil for some reason it has a tendency to erupt from the water trapped lower in the pot of oil.


----------

